# Who to sell beef cows to



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

Who do guys that have say 100 beef cows sell them to? Just at auction or do they go to a meat company?

I would love to do an on site butcher shop but I don't know enough about cutting meat unfortunately.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously???????? No wonder cyber space is full up with traffic jams. Did these cows just wander onto your spread??? Do you have a sale barn nearby? Load 'em up, move 'em out! Unless you have several pot loads that are all the same age, are open and grade and yeild the same you might get a packer buyer to bid on them. And no matter who buy's them or where they are sold.......their gonna end up at a packing house for christ's sake. Unless of course some bleeding heart horse sanctuary opperator falls in love with them and wants to start a cow cemetary!

Sorry for being so harsh, but with over a hundred veiws no one wants to tell it like it is?????????????????????


----------

